# Catfish tastes like dirt



## ch1719

I bought two catfish fillets from the grocery store and pan friend them. Mine tasted fine, but my wife complained that hers tasted like dirt. I tried hers, and indeed it tasted sorta like what mud smells like, if that makes sense. Is this normal? I washed each fillet thoroughly before cooking them.


----------



## Addie

ch1719 said:


> I bought two catfish fillets from the grocery store and pan friend them. Mine tasted fine, but my wife complained that hers tasted like dirt. I tried hers, and indeed it tasted sorta like what mud smells like, if that makes sense. Is this normal? I washed each fillet thoroughly before cooking them.



Catfish are bottom eaters. That means they keep the bottom of the ocean clean. That is what applies to wild catfish. Farm raised ones have a cleaner taste. They are raised in large cement tanks. No dirt on the bottom.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

You should never let your catfish go outside to play before dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have never been fond of catfish for that very reason - they taste muddy to me. It's in the flesh because, as Addie said, they're bottom feeders. You can remove some parts and/or soak it before cooking to minimize that flavor. Here's more info: http://www.cookingfishmonger.com/how-to-get-rid-of-the-muddy-flavor-of-catfish.html


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I have never been fond of catfish for that very reason - they taste muddy to me. It's in the flesh because, as Addie said, they're bottom feeders. You can remove some parts and/or soak it before cooking to minimize that flavor. Here's more info: How to Get Rid of the Muddy Flavor of Catfish




Same here.


----------



## powerplantop

Addie said:


> Catfish are bottom eaters. That means they keep the bottom of the ocean clean. That is what applies to wild catfish. Farm raised ones have a cleaner taste. They are raised in large cement tanks. No dirt on the bottom.



Most of the ones raised in Southern states are raised in dirt ponds (they are also freshwater species). 

Catfish can definitely taste "off" for a variety of reasons. 
1 is feeding off the bottom, this is why they are feed floating food. but some will find other things on the bottom to eat. 
Another reason is low oxygen levels. Low oxygen creates stress and can kill off algae in the ponds. This is normally why they taste "off".

A sample fish or two are caught and tested a day or two before the harvest. Samples will also be taken during the processing. Even with these checks some fish from the same batch can taste and smell "off".


----------



## Dawgluver

Oddly, our Mississippi River catfish doesn't taste muddy, at least the ones I've eaten.  But muddiness is a common complaint about catfish in general.  Local, not imported, pond raised will probably taste less muddy for the reasons already stated.

Catfish is always the first thing my FIL orders when they visit from out of state.  He loves our local catfish.


----------



## Kayelle

Like so many others, I've eaten my last catfish for the chance of getting another muddy one.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Catfish are bottom eaters. That means they keep the bottom of the ocean clean. That is what applies to wild catfish. Farm raised ones have a cleaner taste. They are raised in large cement tanks. No dirt on the bottom.



I have never heard or have I ever seen anyone eat salt water catfish.
Edible catfish are fresh water fish. I'm certian there are peolpe who may eat salt water catfish. But for the sake of this thread, we are talking about fresh water fish.
Also, it seems to me in particular,  it is the Asian, farmed raised, catfish that have the off taste.
Much of the catfish and even the talapia are raised overseas in muddy ponds.  At least that is how I have seen them raised on TV.

I occasionally buy catfish fillets and rarely/never have any taste issues with them.  I never buy the Asian raised and that seems to be where the problem lies.
I don't buy catfish much anymore as we are catching them in the lake.
Crystal clear cold water lake.




Kayelle said:


> Like so many others, I've eaten my last catfish for the chance of getting another muddy one.



I will not buy farmed raised (tiger) shrimp for this very reason. Except they all have a funny taste to me.
This is one product at Costco they could eliminate for good.
The seafood guy told me if I didn't like them, he would give me my money back.  I did not like them, but did not ask for my money back.
I just learned a lesson.
We buy seafood from Costco, but will never buy those tiger shrimp again.


----------



## Dawgluver

From what I understand, ocean catfish are best used for tarpon bait, not eating.  Except for the tarpon.

I only buy shrimp if it's wild caught in the US.


----------



## Smokeydoke

I've always thought catfish tastes like dirt, especially the ones the bf caught at the lake. (blech)

I only like them fried in heavily seasoned flour. I've never liked them panfried or cooked any other way.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> I have never heard or have I ever seen anyone eat salt water catfish.
> Edible catfish are fresh water fish. I'm certian there are peolpe who may eat salt water catfish. But for the sake of this thread, we are talking about fresh water fish.



Catfish are also harvested in the Chesapeake Bay, which has varying levels of salinity, depending on how far the location is from the Atlantic Ocean. It's also caught in other rivers near the ocean and Gulf of Mexico; it likes moving water.



Roll_Bones said:


> Also, it seems to me in particular,  it is the Asian, farmed raised, catfish that have the off taste.



I don't think so. I've noticed that flavor for as long as I can remember. I occasionally (every five years or so) would take a bite of someone's and remember why I didn't like it  Then some years ago, I just decided, never again.



Roll_Bones said:


> I occasionally buy catfish fillets and rarely/never have any taste issues with them.  I never buy the Asian raised and that seems to be where the problem lies.



Not everyone has the same taste buds (see the maple syrup thread )


----------



## dragnlaw

It is my understanding that the catfish that are farm raised in the States are gathered and kept in fresh water tanks to get rid of the mud. After several days they are then harvested. 

I like catfish - have never had a 'muddy' taste - and this is a person who is very particular about flavour and taste as far as fish is concerned!

I don't buy it too often as most available in my particular area is always "pre-seasoned" whcih I can't stand.


----------



## Katie H

Roll_Bones said:


> Also, it seems to me in particular,  it is the Asian, farmed raised, catfish that have the off taste.
> Much of the catfish and even the talapia are raised overseas in muddy ponds.  At least that is how I have seen them raised on TV.



Interesting this thread should show up today because Glenn and I had a delicious catfish lunch yesterday at our favorite place.  All their fish is raised locally and has never had any off or muddy taste.  They come from folks who use huge concrete or tile tanks and are raised in clean water.

A friend of ours used to raise tilapia this same way and it was fascinating to observe the process.  Sadly, his business went belly up when overseas production came into play.

As for the Asian/overseas processing of fish and shrimp, the slurry they live in is more than mud.  It's largely sewage, which is why we never buy any frozen or fresh that lists anything foreign on its country of origin.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Interesting this thread should show up today because Glenn and I had a delicious catfish lunch yesterday at our favorite place.  All their fish is raised locally and has never had any off or muddy taste.  They come from folks who use huge concrete or tile tanks and are raised in clean water.
> 
> A friend of ours used to raise tilapia this same way and it was fascinating to observe the process.  Sadly, his business went belly up when overseas production came into play.
> 
> As for the Asian/overseas processing of fish and shrimp, the slurry they live in is more than mud.  It's largely sewage, which is why *we never buy any frozen or fresh that lists anything foreign on its country of origin*.



Never anything foreign? That's taking it a little far, I think. Salmon from Scotland and branzino from Italy are pretty good. Fish and seafood from Asia have the most problems.


----------



## powerplantop

The video quality is low but this shows how catfish from Mississippi come to market. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhKtQ1Rlx3o&list=TLkV-1uWeDZUo


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> *Never anything foreign?* That's taking it a little far, I think. Salmon from Scotland and branzino from Italy are pretty good. Fish and seafood from Asia have the most problems.



Pretty much.  The salmon you list and the Italian fish are not available here.  We are quite rural and I mean rural.  We get very little that hasn't first been frozen and variety is limited.  I don't remember the last time I read a package that _didn't  _say "raised in Vietnam, Thailand, etc." on it.  Even the fish sold in the "fresh" cases have been previously frozen and come from the same sources.

Happily a seafood market has opened up a little over an hour away that does their own fishing in the Gulf and brings their catch back to sell.  They just opened and I hope they do well.  Many in the past have tried, but lot lasted very long.

In the meantime, we'll enjoy the fruits (fishes) of their labors.

We do have plenty of catfish here, but Glenn and I much prefer the ones that are raised in "farms" the way our friend raised tilapia.  We don't much care for the river or lake catfish because they are, naturally, bottom feeders and can taste muddy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Pretty much.  The salmon you list and the Italian fish are not available here.  We are quite rural and I mean rural.  We get very little that hasn't first been frozen and variety is limited.  I don't remember the last time I read a package that _didn't  _say "raised in Vietnam, Thailand, etc." on it.  Even the fish sold in the "fresh" cases have been previously frozen and come from the same sources.



That makes sense. I'm lucky to live in a place with good access to good fresh fish and seafood.


----------



## Roll_Bones

[/QUOTE]
In the meantime, we'll enjoy the fruits (fishes) of their labors.

We do have plenty of catfish here, but Glenn and I much prefer the ones that are raised in "farms" the way our friend raised tilapia.  We don't much care for the river or lake catfish because they are, naturally, bottom feeders and can taste muddy.[/QUOTE]

Lobsters are also bottom feeders. But I see the point.


----------



## Katie H

In the meantime, we'll enjoy the fruits (fishes) of their labors.

We do have plenty of catfish here, but Glenn and I much prefer the ones that are raised in "farms" the way our friend raised tilapia.  We don't much care for the river or lake catfish because they are, naturally, bottom feeders and can taste muddy.[/QUOTE]

Lobsters are also bottom feeders. But I see the point.[/QUOTE]

I understand that, but they may not "muck" around like catfish.  Don't know.  Don't hang out with them in the water.  Lobsters are darned good, though.

For some reason, catfish seem to ingest, I guess, a lot of the mud they churn around in as they feed.

However, I do love me some catfish and the place we go to for ours has been in business since I was a little girl.  In operation for over 60 years and can fry any fish to perfection.  Never heavy breading.  Never, never, never greasy, nor tastes of grease.  The last part is probably because they pay close attention to the "health" of their frying medium.  Whatever the case, these people nail it...every time!


----------



## dragnlaw

Roll_Bones said:


> Lobsters are also bottom feeders. But I see the point.



What about sole, aka flat fish?  they feed on the bottom, even their eyeball moves around to the top!  No muddy taste there!


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> Lobsters are also bottom feeders.





dragnlaw said:


> What about sole, aka flat fish?  they feed on the bottom, even their eyeball moves around to the top!  No muddy taste there!


Lobsters and sole live on the bottom, but they are not bottom feeders. Bottom feeders eat both live and dead animals, as well as stuff that drifts down from above. Lobsters, sole, flounder and similar bottom dwellers eat other, *live* bottom dwellers. That's why they don't get that muddy flavor.


----------



## CraigC

GotGarlic said:


> Lobsters and sole live on the bottom, but they are not bottom feeders. Bottom feeders eat both live and dead animals, as well as stuff that drifts down from above. Lobsters, sole, flounder and similar bottom dwellers eat other, *live* bottom dwellers. That's why they don't get that muddy flavor.



The "bottoms" that these saltwater animals live on is usually rocky or coral or sand or grass. Spiny lobsters will eat what ever they scavenge, so do blue crabs. Now clams live in mud, that is why they need to be purged.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> Lobsters and sole live on the bottom, but they are not bottom feeders. Bottom feeders eat both live and dead animals, as well as stuff that drifts down from above. Lobsters, sole, flounder and similar bottom dwellers eat other, *live* bottom dwellers. That's why they don't get that muddy flavor.



Lobsters swim as well.  Ask anyone who may have witnessed the migration.
Lobsters will eat anything that comes along or is just laying there.
What do you think they put in a lobster trap?



CraigC said:


> The "bottoms" that these saltwater animals live on is usually rocky or coral or sand or grass. Spiny lobsters will eat what ever they scavenge, so do blue crabs. Now clams live in mud, that is why they need to be purged.



Agree.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Lobsters swim as well.  Ask anyone who may have witnessed the migration.
> Lobsters will eat anything that comes along or is just laying there.
> *What do you think they put in a lobster trap?*



Frozen fish heads. The same thing they use in Alaska or any other part of the globe that catch their food in a trap.


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> *Lobsters swim as well.  Ask anyone who may have witnessed the migration.*
> Lobsters will eat anything that comes along or is just laying there.
> What do you think they put in a lobster trap?



Florida/Caribbean lobster march, not swim. They "dart" by flipping their tails when threatened.


----------



## RPCookin

CraigC said:


> Florida/Caribbean lobster march, not swim. They "dart" by flipping their tails when threatened.



Yep.  They don't really swim in the conventional sense.  They crawl along the bottom with their legs, only using their tails for a fast getaway from perceived danger.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hurrah!!!   ADDIE WINS!!!  

What does she win RollBones?  What does she win???  I'm so excited!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Com'n... com'n...   tell us...  tell us!!!


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Hurrah!!!   ADDIE WINS!!!
> 
> What does she win RollBones?  What does she win???  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com'n... com'n...   tell us...  tell us!!!



Living where I do, I have baited many lobster traps. The old wooden ones with a kitchen and parlor and the newer metal ones. I think every kid I grew up with would earn extra money baiting the traps.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL Addie - I spent a lot of summers with my grandparents on the Bay of Fundy.  Grandpa was grocer and and outfitter for many a ship.

I'se The B'y that builds the boat and. I'se The B'y that sails her!

One of the first songs me da taught me...


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> LOL Addie - I spent a lot of summers with my grandparents on the Bay of Fundy.  Grandpa was grocer and and *outfitter for many a ship.
> *
> I'se The B'y that builds the boat and. I'se The B'y that sails her!
> 
> One of the first songs me da taught me...



You have to admit, those that go out to sea, eat really good. 

I made a couple of trips up to the Bay of Fundy with my husband. One time I was sound asleep in the focsle and when I woke up, I went out on deck to look for my husband. It was low tide. I took one look at that ladder and went back to sleep. 

Do you find yourself needing to be near or close to the ocean? -I do. The furthest inland I lived was in Tacoma in Washington. But even Puget Sound was close by.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I ate catfish in Memphis Tn., and they tasted of mud to me.  The catfish in my neck of the woods, swims in cold, clear water that pours out of Lake Superior and tastes more like bass than the catfish I had in Memphis.  Of course I'm not talking channel cats, but bullheads.  They are still bottom feeding catfish, but probably haven't had the time to develop the muddy taste in the flesh.  All I know is that they taste great.  Like perch and bass, they can wreck your hand with the dorsal and pectoral fins if you're not careful.  They've drawn blood from me on more than one occasion.  But then, that's not what this thread is about, so, I'm done.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Farmer Jon

We eat catfish straight out of our rivers here in Nebraska. They are a mix of sand and mud. When we are camping they go on the fire within 5 minutes of being caught. Reel em in. Clean em. Wrap in foil with a little olive oil, salt and pepper, Maybe some diced onion or garlic. Its soooo good.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Frozen fish heads. The same thing they use in Alaska or any other part of the globe that catch their food in a trap.



Or any other fish parts or ground up fish put into containers with holes in them.
You have Maine lobsters up there.  We had spiny lobster down south.
I have even seen cans of cat food used.  Poke a few holes, tie it down and drop the trap.
But, I can agree that fish heads would work very well.  Just cannot agree that's all they use.
In Alaska for king crab fishing, they use whole fresh cod and ground up fish in containers, not fish heads.




CraigC said:


> Florida/Caribbean lobster march, not swim. They "dart" by flipping their tails when threatened.



Right.  Its more like jumping backwards. But I have seen them dart for many yards while in pursuit of them.
Not sure where I got the idea of actual swimming. It must have been very shallow water where they were marching. I saw it on TV.



dragnlaw said:


> Hurrah!!!   ADDIE WINS!!!
> 
> What does she win RollBones?  What does she win???  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com'n... com'n...   tell us...  tell us!!!



How can she win when her answer was location oriented?  Are we competing here?  
If she had said in her experience and was decidedly discussing Maine lobster, then Addie would have been 100% correct. Maybe?
But since fishing bait for lobsters can be most anything and I know for certain that frozen fish heads are not all thats used,  the best I can do is a door prize. You pick.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Or any other fish parts or ground up fish put into containers with holes in them.
> You have Maine lobsters up there.  We had spiny lobster down south.
> I have even seen cans of cat food used.  Poke a few holes, tie it down and drop the trap.
> But, I can agree that fish heads would work very well.  Just cannot agree that's all they use.
> In Alaska for king crab fishing, they use whole fresh cod and ground up fish in containers, not fish heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  Its more like jumping backwards. But I have seen them dart for many yards while in pursuit of them.
> Not sure where I got the idea of actual swimming. It must have been very shallow water where they were marching. I saw it on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> How can she win when her answer was location oriented?  Are we competing here?
> If she had said in her experience and was decidedly discussing Maine lobster, then Addie would have been 100% correct. Maybe?
> But since fishing bait for lobsters can be most anything and I know for certain that frozen fish heads are not all thats used,  the best I can do is a door prize. You pick.



You are right Roll Bones


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> You are right Roll Bones



I think we are both right.


----------



## medtran49

Katie H said:


> However, I do love me some catfish and the place we go to for ours has been in business since I was a little girl. In operation for over 60 years and can fry any fish to perfection. Never heavy breading. Never, never, never greasy, nor tastes of grease. The last part is probably because they pay close attention to the "health" of their frying medium. Whatever the case, these people nail it...every time!


 
Did you ever go to Sue and Charlie's up around KY Lake?  My parents and friends of theirs would bundle up all the kids and take us up there for lunch/dinner after church on Sundays or sometimes on Saturdays.  I think they closed a long time ago.  Mom and pop business, passed to kids, then grandkids didn't want to go on.  They had such a light crispy batter, almost tempura like, and their hush puppies were just to die for.


----------

